# Does anyone has an experience with Galaxy Crystal Kennel or Angela White?



## Olvivia26 (8 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I found this kennel located in Ukraine on Instagram. Wondering if anyone bought dogs from them? I am located in Vancouver, Canada. Looking for a regular sized (at least 2.5-3kg fully grown) pet female Maltese. I am a bit hesitated about buying a Maltese from Korea since they are usually very small and could potentially have more problems. There are so little breeders close to my area. Would appreciate if there are any breeder recommendations

Thanks so much!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I would guess that it could be very hard to buy a dog from Ukraine right now. 

I personally don't know about Korea. 

But there are some breeders not far across the Canada/US border, such as in Washington State (USA), and at least one is on the American Maltese Association breeders list, which is generally considered a reputable source. 

A couple weeks ago I asked a friend in Alberta who has a Maltese if she had any suggestions, and she did not. Her past contacts were not breeding anymore or had passed away. The Canadian Kennel Club does not recognize a breed club for Maltese, but they have Toy Breed club or clubs. 

So I'd suggest trying either the American Maltese Association list or the CKC Toy breed clubs. I'll try to retrieve those links.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association 

Canadian Kennel Club | Club Canin Canadien (ckc.ca)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My Casper is from Angela White via Adura Maltese. He is a retired Korean Grand Champion and American Champion. Since he came to me as a retiree via Adura, so I have no experience with Angela White directly. He is a happy and healthy 8 year old. His father was Japanese and his mother from Angela White. He definitely is not tiny.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

My two youngest are from Korea, both pretty standard to size, though Ling Ling tips the scale on the heavier size are both very healthy. I think thats a misconception that smaller maltese could have more problems. Suki is nearly 4 lbs and is by far my strongest and toughest of all 3 of my girls.


----------



## Olvivia26 (8 mo ago)

mss said:


> I would guess that it could be very hard to buy a dog from Ukraine right now.
> 
> I personally don't know about Korea.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Olvivia26 (8 mo ago)

maddysmom said:


> My two youngest are from Korea, both pretty standard to size, though Ling Ling tips the scale on the heavier size are both very healthy. I think thats a misconception that smaller maltese could have more problems. Suki is nearly 4 lbs and is by far my strongest and toughest of all 3 of my girls.


Cuties😍😍😍 May I ask which Korean breeder did you go with?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Olvivia26 said:


> Cuties😍😍😍 May I ask which Korean breeder did you go with?


I adopted them from Sunnydales, Shinyoung Park. Her and Narae from Shinemore are very close friends and share studs, so if she doesnt have any, Narae might have a litter and the look of their dogs are very similar. Though I feel Shinyoun’s fluffs are on the bigger size, if you prefer bigger. My Lings champion father Love Blossom man was 7 lbs, so I knew she would be on the the bigger size of standard. Good luck!


----------

